# Rotary Watches I have known



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

A few of examples of Rotary branded watches that have passed through my hands in the past year or so.

Simple dress watch from the 60s/70s



Peseux 7040 movement - a well designed and engineered calibre - and it looks pretty good too!


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

One thing I have noticed about Rotary dress watches of the 1960s and 1970s is that there were a lot of different (though often quite similar) designs produced. Here is another example with no seconds hand - simple and very elegant.



This one also had a Peseux 7040 movement - lovely!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

Here's a 9ct gold Rotary manual wind that I bought from a local bootsale for 50p, The chap siad it needed a battery!!

The crown was worn smooth so I took it in for a replacement crown which was £15, Four weeks later the mainspring broke so that was another £20, It had a service at the same time so can't grumble!!










Another from the bootsale is this Aquaplunge!, It needs a service as it was gaining like crazy, The balance wheel was only giving very short strokes!, I'll take it in one day as I like the watch...










Another Rotary, This one keeps good time and runs strongly..










It seems to have been a gift to 'J' from 'D' :wink:










I 'won' this auto off the bay! I really liked this one so made an offer after the auction had ended, It was accepted..










The extremely plain Japanese Miyota auto movement..










This is yet another that I really liked! Only paid around £3 at the bootsale for it, it runs smashing!










A gp dress watch, I think this is 10 microns depth of plating, I looked at a modern Rotary gp watch, there was a pitiful 3Mc of plating! It would probably wear through to the base metal very quickly :sad:










This is the last one that I can think of!!..










John :smile:


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing John. A nice selection.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Love the Aquaplunge! (Both the watch and the name!)


----------

